# "It's Only Just:" The Powerful Auto-Obituary of at Two-Time Silver Star Recipient



## Marauder06 (Jul 19, 2019)

"In what is now the longest period of conflict in our nation’s history, when such a small percentage of our nation has ever known military service, it’s worth reading. If you ever wondered “why do they do it?” you now have your answer."

_



			I have experienced all these things because I was in the Army...the Army is my life, it is such a part of what I was that what happened is the logical outcome of the life I loved. I never knew what it is to fail, I never knew what it is to be too old or too tired to do anything. I lived a full life in the Army, and it has exacted the price. It is only just
		
Click to expand...

_


> .”



“It Is Only Just:” The Powerful New York Times Self-Obituary Of A War Hero • The Havok Journal


----------

